

How Apple Will Become the Most Valuable Company in America - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/12/how-apple-will-become-the-most-valuable-company-in-america/68120/

======
shasta
Better title for this article: Apple Will Become the Most Valuable Company in
America

The "how" in this article boils down to "by being worth more than the other
companies in America."

------
mistermann
It wouldn't surprise me....I'm not really a fan of apple, and I have bought 2
iphones, 2 ipod touches (lost the 1st one), and an iPad in the last year. As
soon as the ipad with facetime comes out, I'm buying two.

~~~
wmboy
"I'm not really a fan of apple", what will you buy when you ARE an Apple fan?
Becoming an Apple fan happens slowly but surely - 2 years ago I'd never have
thought I'd be typing on a MacBook.

------
flashgordon
Id like to know how many developers buying macs is actually due to it being a
must for iPhone development? i must be very uncool or may be i just dont "get
it" if I prefer to save good 500-1000 bucks buying a dell (with ubuntu) that
is a good 20% more powerful than the latest MBP...

~~~
napierzaza
Uh, So you're saying that the draw to develop for the platform is driving Mac
sales? Are you aware how marginal developers really are? There aren't many,
but you probably know a lot of them, and encounter many on this site. I
suppose you imagine everyone in the world who thinks differently than you must
have been forced or are stupid.

~~~
usedtolurk
There's no need for that tone. You misunderstood the question - flashgorden
was just asking why macs were so popular among developers.

------
Umalu
Over last 5 years, Apple's net income increased 7x, growing from $2 billion to
$14 billion. Over this same period, Microsoft grew its net income only 1.5x,
from $13 billion to $19 billion. While it is amazing that Apple is almost
worth $300 billion, it is truly staggering that Microsoft is still worth $240
billion.

